# washing machine area pans



## ONETIME (Sep 19, 2008)

Just thought I'd throw this one at our members. 
I have on a number of occasions installed shower pans under the washing machines on a second story. This generally requires a trap primer either to the nearest lav or by use of a mech. tp. This is quite an expensive undertaking. My first option is to charge more money and I will attempt this next time. However I have heard of some different methods to achieve the same results. Such as prebuilt pans or staight drain lines I'm just not sure if the quality of install will be the same.If anyone has a better way please post.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

We here just run the line out doors usually through the soffit.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Bill said:


> We here just run the line out doors usually through the soffit.


That would be a finable code violation here.


----------



## ONETIME (Sep 19, 2008)

Our code does'nt require a pan or drain howeve I highly reccomend them. I just want to be able to offer it to our clients if requested and not have to worry about a mech trap primer being exposed to a ho or there kids. then that creates two hazards rather then an emergency drain for a malf. washing machine.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I would have thought it would bee dumped into the sewer as well KTS, but personally I have not needed to install one, but I have seen many installed on the second floor and dump outside and it seems to pass.


----------



## ONETIME (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah I guess I will try to catch up with the inspector next chance I get and ask him what would be an acceptable solution other than a pan,drain and trap primer.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ONETIME said:


> Our code does'nt require a pan or drain howeve I highly reccomend them. I just want to be able to offer it to our clients if requested and not have to worry about a mech trap primer being exposed to a ho or there kids. then that creates two hazards rather then an emergency drain for a malf. washing machine.


Fill the trap with vegetable oil on the trim, problem solved.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeh, what KTS said would work. Vegetable oil is non toxic to sewer systems and it will not evaporate either!


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

here a deep seal trap will pass inspection


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

In Arizona , we can just dump the pan outside like Bill said.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Mineral oil works well also.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

we are doing a 128 unit retirement home, and we have to put a floordrain in every suites laundry room. unbelievable...


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

i use sch 40 tub waste and overflows and throw a wye in the overflow riser and pipe it to the pan for the washer, if the tub is close to the washer. ive had inspectors in two states really like the idea.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

that wouldn't pass code here, flood level rim on floor drain too low. if the tub drain backed up it would come out the floor.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

They have waterless trap primers. forgot the name, but saw it at a trade show. check it out, this way it would pass code if a waterless trap primer is approved by your jurisdiction.

vegy oil works great, if the inspector has already left.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> vegy oil works great, if the inspector has already left.


It's code legal here for state code, and Chicago code will allow it for older buildings with trap evaporation problems.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Veggie oil has a tendency to go rancid. Eww what's that stankin...
I would use mineral oil if I was using oil to seal a trap


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Veggie oil has a tendency to go rancid. Eww what's that stankin...
> I would use mineral oil if I was using oil to seal a trap


 
sorry, your right, I mean't mineral oil, my bad. :yes:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Bill after you run the line out of the building ,,, use a check valve to protect against many things !


----------



## Dr Steevil (Jan 25, 2009)

We run a 2" drain line to the exterior also, but we stub out low (like a T&P stub out - about 6" above ground), then we install a street 90 and install an end fitting strainer to act as a "rodent" guard.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Bill said:


> We here just run the line out doors usually through the soffit.


Pretty much the same here.
I usually throw in one of those $20.00 water alarms too. I love those little things + there a nice little add on sale. Put a lot of them in heater pans as well.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

We usually run them outside and use a screen on the end so nothing comes in. Even if they go outside we still have to use a trap. I guess the idea is it keeps rodents, bugs, etc out when you don't have a screen. Anyway even if it dries out you won't have any problems with smell.


----------

